# diagnosis code for stagle



## MsMaddy (Jun 13, 2008)

*diagnosis code for stable*

can you code if a pt diagnosis is now stable such as "htn stable" ?  
Also can anyone know what is dx code for "pancreatic nodule'?

thanks 
msmaddy


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 16, 2008)

If the patient has hypertension that is under control (stable) I would code 401.9.  For pancreatic nodule I would use 577.9.
Lisa


----------



## MsMaddy (Jun 17, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you very much for your response Lisa.

msmaddy


----------

